# Game 82: San Antonio Spurs @ Minnesota Timberwolves



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* April 20th, 2005 - 7:00 PM (Central Time)*


*San Antonio Spurs (59-22) * @ *Minnesota (43-38) * 




*Projected Starting Lineups: *













































































*Reserves:*


































































Final shot at 60 wins, although it really doesn't mean anything at this point other than it's good to see 60 in the win column. I think we'll lose this game as well, because Minnesota is playing for pride right now, and our team and coaching staff don't seem concerned with winning these last games. I'm looking for a good performance out of Nazr and Glenn, and I'm curious to see whether Parker will play or not. 



Prediction: Minnesota 96, Spurs 90


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

we will probaly lose, i wont be surprised if we win though, 

parker plays

spurs101
wolves 98

parker does not play

93 spurs
96 wolves

key player- parker
key matchup 
duncan vs kg


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

I think the Wolves have even less to play for than we do...whatever pride they might have had is all gone by now, so I don't think that will really be an issue...I don't see them putting up much of a fight, so it would be nice if Tim, along with our 6-10 guys could get in a nice little rythym here...I am predicting a game that won't even need to be watched the last quarter and a half...


Spurs 93
Wolves 75


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

The Wolves will be disgruntled b/c they have no chance to make the playoffs. We don't have much to play for, but they have less to play for. Those guys just want to go home for the off-season. I don't expect big games out of any of the guys, and this to be a relatively low scoring game. 

Prediction:
Spurs-94
Twolves-81


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

im actually real excited about tonights gm even though it means nothing, i guess since i havent seen the spurs play for like 3gm since i have been in canada, duncan needs to play lots of minutes tonight 35 plus


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Guth said:


> I think the Wolves have even less to play for than we do...*whatever pride they might have had is all gone by now*, so I don't think that will really be an issue...I don't see them putting up much of a fight, so it would be nice if Tim, along with our 6-10 guys could get in a nice little rythym here...I am predicting a game that won't even need to be watched the last quarter and a half...
> 
> 
> Spurs 93
> Wolves 75


That's the same way I feel. I think it all left with thier season. 

Spurs- 96
T-Wolves- 83


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i think we will have more confidence in the playoffs if we have 60 wins plus if we dont win it all 60 wins might make it seem a little better but we will win it :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> i think we will have more confidence in the playoffs if we have 60 wins plus if we dont win it all 60 wins might make it seem a little better but we will win it :biggrin:


I don't think a 60th wins would change much for the spurs, but 60 sounds alot better than 59 :biggrin: . Wouldn't we be one of the only two teams to reach 60?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

yep us in phnx i dont think heat can get 60


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ahaha right off the bat 2-0 wolves


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

man this gm is going no where 6-3 twolves, duncan not doing well at all(shooting)


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

timeout - so far we no parker is playing and has 2 pt manu is playing horrible he needs to freakin get it together, man and it 8-5 wolves very low scoring lilttle over 5min to play in the 1st


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

why the f*** we playing like this, we need to get over our selfs and play with some energy, manu stop acting like a little baby, grab a frakin reb.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

pop is makking a huge mistake right now, play duncan and dont give big dog so many shots :curse:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

well i have the same amount of pts as duncan 0 hes doing horrible hes not shooting anything, he definitly needs to play majority of the gm


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

just bad preformaces by beno and duncan and manu, duncan and his shooting, beno and his passing and manu with his i dont no what to do, credit we are only down by and i see we are starting to pick our preformaces up and that was a nice rejection frm duncan to kg. about half way through the 2nd


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

this is hurting bad to see duncan struggling so bad, down by 9 few min. to play


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

down by 9 still with 3 min to play we need duncan back in


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

down by 8 at half
i guess pop doesnt want duncan to score get into a rythm and doesnt want to get number 60 owell cant wait till sun still think were the ones to beat


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

this is just a disgrace down by 20 plus... i cant belive this, hurts our confidence for playoffs iwouldnt be surprised if the nuggz gm goes to 7 gms and man this just sucks, i know were just putting in our scrubs but i think pop is making a huge mistake, manu, parker, duncan arent consicsent and you never know what you wil get out of them, very poor effort for the spurs


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Ndudi Ebi>San Antonio Spurs


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

socco said:


> Ndudi Ebi>San Antonio Spurs


and whos going to win the title this yr?


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> this is just a disgrace down by 20 plus... i cant belive this, hurts our confidence for playoffs iwouldnt be surprised if the nuggz gm goes to 7 gms and man this just sucks, i know were just putting in our scrubs but i think pop is making a huge mistake, manu, parker, duncan arent consicsent and you never know what you wil get out of them, very poor effort for the spurs



Hey, settle down man. This game is meaningless. Sure, it'd be nice to get 60 wins but thats not a high priority for the team. TD, Manu and TP weren't playing well, but they don't care about this game. They shouldn't be playing much. They should be resting for the playoffs. Just because they play like crap in this game, and aren't in a rhythm doesn't mean they will suck in the playoffs.


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

socco said:


> Ndudi Ebi>San Antonio Spurs


 :laugh:


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Wow, a couple whiny Spurs fans eh? Geez, lighten up.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

socco said:


> Wow, a couple whiny Spurs fans eh? Geez, lighten up.



I'm not whining. We are critical of our team, but we are spoiled :biggrin: . We win every year and are constantly one of the best teams in the league, so when we have a bad game, it disappoints us as fans. We don't usually see this out of the Spurs.

Oh, have fun in the lottery :wink:


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

texan said:


> I'm not whining. We are critical of our team, but we are spoiled :biggrin: . We win every year and are constantly one of the best teams in the league, so when we have a bad game, it disappoints us as fans. We don't usually see this out of the Spurs.
> 
> Oh, have fun in the lottery :wink:


You can whine about your own team, but don't whine about the fact that Ndudi Ebi is better than any player you guys have. :yes:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

texan said:


> .
> 
> Oh, have fun in the lottery :wink:


lmao


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

socco said:


> You can whine about your own team, but don't whine about the fact that Ndudi Ebi is better than any player you guys have. :yes:



You got me. He's just a baller. Is this his career game? :biggrin: I actually like the guy, and when everyone else said he was a bust after one year, I defended him. I think the guy will be a good running partner with KG in a couple of years.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

socco said:


> You can whine about your own team, but don't whine about the fact that Ndudi Ebi is better than any player you guys have. :yes:


you wana make a bet with that. any of our starters plus a couple of more are better then him lol how much you want to bet :biggrin:


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

texan said:


> You got me. He's just a baller. Is this his career game? :biggrin: I actually like the guy, and when everyone else said he was a bust after one year, I defended him. I think the guy will be a good running partner with KG in a couple of years.


Yeah he's surprised me in these past 2 games. I wasn't sure what to think of him, because of how little he's played. But now I think if he keeps working hard he'll turn out pretty good.

TheRoc5, lighten up son. You sure you're 17? You act like you're 12.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

socco said:


> Yeah he's surprised me in these past 2 games. I wasn't sure what to think of him, because of how little he's played. But now I think if he keeps working hard he'll turn out pretty good.
> 
> TheRoc5, lighten up son. You sure you're 17? You act like you're 12.


man im playing around u no just messn with u no stuff takin aight!

but on topic ya he has realy impreesed me 2, yall could use him as trade bait


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

TheRoc5 said:


> but on topic ya he has realy impreesed me 2, yall could use him as trade bait


Or we could keep him and develop him. We have absoltuely no athleticism. Unless we get a legitimate superstar, like a Kidd or something, there's no way I trade him.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

socco said:


> Wow, a couple whiny Spurs fans eh? Geez, lighten up.





Come in here and call Spurs fans whiny? Smart. You might be joking around, but it's not that good of an idea to come into other forums and stir things up. Enjoy the rest of the season.






As for the Spurs, they better get themselves in gear for the playoffs. It's BS the kind of effort that was sprinkled on and off this past month. You do that in the playoffs, and your season is over.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Come in here and call Spurs fans whiny? Smart. You might be joking around, but it's not that good of an idea to come into other forums and stir things up. Enjoy the rest of the season.


Oh hush Koko. TheRoc5 was the one who started it and he was just joking around.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

socco said:


> Oh hush Koko. TheRoc5 was the one who started it and he was just joking around.




Yeah, I'm a little too "whiny", so I'll hush.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Yeah, I'm a little too "whiny", so I'll hush.


Good Koko.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Finally an arguement on this board that I'm not responsible for


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

lol its not an argument just a disagreement and a joke lol


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Even calling it a disagreement is going a bit far, it's more of a misunderstanding than anything.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I know this game was meaningless but at least show a tiny amount of effort. We basically just handed Heat home-court advantage over us on a silver platter if both teams should make the Finals.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

thats the word :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

we have hca against the heat and every team but the suns. we have the tie braker


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

LineOFire said:


> I know this game was meaningless but at least show a tiny amount of effort. We basically just handed Heat home-court advantage over us on a silver platter if both teams should make the Finals.


We clinched that like week ago didn't we?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> lol its not an argument just a disagreement and a joke lol


Don't ruin my moment


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I know our effort looks pathetic during this game, but we are an experienced team, and we will pick it up come playoff time. Duncan understands that we need to, Parker understands that, Popovich understands that, and so does the rest of the team. We kinda coasted at the end of this year, but I' certain we will be able to pick up the intensity, and keep it up consistently come this weekend.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

<img src="http://img242.echo.cx/img242/3389/popovich9nq.jpg" width="500">


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> We clinched that like week ago didn't we?


ya we did


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

socco said:


> <img src="http://img242.echo.cx/img242/3389/popovich9nq.jpg" width="500">



I like the tie too. :biggrin: I know thats why you posted that picture, because I know you aren't trying to brag about your team, when they didn't even make the playoffs.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I'm not allowed to post a weird tie that Popovich wore?


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

socco said:


> I'm not allowed to post a weird tie that Popovich wore?



Did you really post because of the tie. It was the first thing I noticed, but I figured you were just showing off the score. Its a very peculiar tie, for a very peculiar guy(Pop).


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

texan said:


> Did you really post because of the tie. It was the first thing I noticed, but I figured you were just showing off the score. Its a very peculiar tie, for a very peculiar guy(Pop).


Yeah. I barely paid attention to the score throughout the whole game. Why would I care if we won a meaningless game?


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

We have the same record as the Heat now. I was under the impression that the next tiebreaker is conference record. The Heat are in the East and thus have a vastly superior conference record. That would mean that they get the home court advantage. Someone correct me if I am wrong.

BTW, Pop's tie was excellent. :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

LineOFire said:


> We have the same record as the Heat now. I was under the impression that the next tiebreaker is conference record. The Heat are in the East and thus have a vastly superior conference record. That would mean that they get the home court advantage. Someone correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> BTW, Pop's tie was excellent. :biggrin:


If I'm not mistaken, it's who owns the season series between the two teams, and I think that's us.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

LineOFire said:


> We have the same record as the Heat now. I was under the impression that the next tiebreaker is conference record. The Heat are in the East and thus have a vastly superior conference record. That would mean that they get the home court advantage. Someone correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> BTW, Pop's tie was excellent. :biggrin:


i dont no a spurs poster told me that we had it ill go check the tie braker


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

What a game folks!!! Ndudi ebi dominated huh!!!??? He seems like he will be something one day. I was at the game and had a fun time watch ebi but more importantly is how nice spurs players are. I was there early and i got duncan and ginobli autographs!!! A good ending note for the season here in ebiville!!! yeah except for the whole not making the playoffs part.

95-73 wolves! blowout!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

sheefo13 said:


> What a game folks!!! Ndudi ebi dominated huh!!!??? He seems like he will be something one day. I was at the game and had a fun time watch ebi but more importantly is how nice spurs players are. I was there early and i got duncan and ginobli autographs!!! A good ending note for the season here in ebiville!!! yeah except for the whole not making the playoffs part.
> 
> 95-73 wolves! blowout!


hmmm...you do know the t-wolves were playing against a team that played thier scrubs nearly the entire game because the spurs knew just how meaningless this game was rite?

But, yeah, you're rite. The Spurs are really classy guys.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

LineOFire said:


> We have the same record as the Heat now. I was under the impression that the next tiebreaker is conference record. The Heat are in the East and thus have a vastly superior conference record. That would mean that they get the home court advantage. Someone correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> BTW, Pop's tie was excellent. :biggrin:


we have the tie braker


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I still don't see how we have the tiebreaker.

*TWO-WAY TIES*

a. Results of games against each other.

*Series Tied 1-1

Miami Heat - 84
San Antonio Spurs - 93

San Antonio Spurs - 92
Miami Heat - 96
*
b. Better winning percentage within own conference. 

*Miami Heat - 41-11 (Eastern Conference)
San Antonio Spurs - 36-16 (Western Conference)
* 
c. Better winning percentage within own division (only if tied teams are in same division). 

d. Better winning percentage against playoff opponents in own conference. 

e. Better winning percentage against playoff opponents in opposite conference. 

f. Better point differential between offense and defense.

The way I see it. Miami has the home court advantage.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

LineOFire said:


> I still don't see how we have the tiebreaker.
> 
> *TWO-WAY TIES*
> 
> ...


its winning percentage in oposite confrence


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> its winning percentage in oposite confrence


Not according to every source I have seen.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

LineOFire said:


> Not according to every source I have seen.


give me a link to what you have


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I think TheRoc5's rite, but I'm not sure. I guess we'll just have wait for someone to hopefully read this and pitty us.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> I think TheRoc5's rite, but I'm not sure. I guess we'll just have wait for someone to hopefully read this and pitty us.


lol i know im write :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> lol i know im *write* :biggrin:


now if only you could spell...lol just messin with ya


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> now if only you could spell...lol just messin with ya


one day i will spell good one day haha by the way ez i have more post then you finaly :cheers:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> one day i will spell good one day haha by the way ez i have more post then you finaly :cheers:


don't worry about the spelling. At first it was a problem and I couldn't understand anything you said, but now I can understand you almost perfectly, so no worries. 

Congrats are passing me, but I still got more than 300 up on you for the spurs board. 817 to 1128 :cheers:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> don't worry about the spelling. At first it was a problem and I couldn't understand anything you said, but now I can understand you almost perfectly, so no worries.
> 
> Congrats are passing me, but I still got more than 300 up on you for the spurs board. 817 to 1128 :cheers:


well i have been in the hospital and i have been sick all day with breathing stuff so ill proly be here all day tomrow 2 so i can catch some lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> well i have been in the hospital and i have been sick all day with breathing stuff so ill proly be here all day tomrow 2 so i can catch some lol


What's wrong? Do you have asthma? Or is it the **** in the air? My little brother's having a hard to breathing lately with all that stuff going around up there, but he didn't ahve to go to the hospital. I hope you get well soon. BTW, I'll be home all day tomorrow too, but because I got the day off for Battle of Flowers so don't think you'll be gaining much ground on me tomorrow :wink:.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> give me a link to what you have


http://cbs.sportsline.com/nba/story/7164305

a. Results of games against each other. 

b. Better winning percentage within *own* conference.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/matchups

1. Better record in head-to-head games
2. Higher winning percentage in conference games

I don't see anywhere where it says it means in opposite conferences.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> What's wrong? Do you have asthma? Or is it the **** in the air? My little brother's having a hard to breathing lately with all that stuff going around up there, but he didn't ahve to go to the hospital. I hope you get well soon. BTW, I'll be home all day tomorrow too, but because I got the day off for Battle of Flowers so don't think you'll be gaining much ground on me tomorrow :wink:.


ya ihave bad asma and when i was in canada i think i picked something up, sars lol


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

LineOFire said:


> http://cbs.sportsline.com/nba/story/7164305
> 
> a. Results of games against each other.
> 
> ...


from what i see is this is just for playoff postion in own confrence not nba finals matchup. check the heat board


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Yes it could very well be different for the finals, but now you have me worried LineOFire. I don't think we can beat the Heat if they have H/C.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Yes it could very well be different for the finals, but now you have me worried LineOFire. I don't think we can beat the Heat if they have H/C.


ez go to the heat form you will find it there


----------

